# Team USA Mistake?



## argusa (May 7, 2008)

http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/olybb/news/story?id=3452486

Some names are starting to slip out from team USA. Wade, Paul, Howard, Kidd, Prince, Redd, and Anthony. That's seven and we know that Lebron and Kobe are on the team. Bosh is probably on the team, so there are two spots left. If they are bringing three PGs as they have been saying, then Williams is probably on the team. One more spot. I hope they go big. I would have like to have seen Chandler make it for a defense presence in the middle. The last pick has got to be another big. Hopefully someone who can bang down low because Bosh really is not built for that and if Howard gets in foul trouble like old Timmy did in Athens then Team USA is in trouble. We will know for sure on Monday.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It'll probably be Boozer.


----------



## argusa (May 7, 2008)

Wade2Matrix said:


> It'll probably be Boozer.


That's what I'm thinking. Boozer is a great player, but can he be a defender on the block. I thought Chandler would have been good, especially if him and Paul could be on the court at the same time. How good a defender is Boozer or Bosh?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

So Wade is completely healthy? According to Colangelo? Hm... I think the guy is a phenominal player, but for this team in this type of tournament, I wouldn't have minded at all to see him left off. I don't see anything unique that brings. Is that not accurate? So Redd over Miller, even after Miller went off last summer?


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I think not bringing Chandler may prove to be a mistake. They could use a willing and able defender in the post who has no ego when it comes to getting shots.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

luther said:


> I think not bringing Chandler may prove to be a mistake. They could use a willing and able defender in the post who has no ego when it comes to getting shots.


I absolutely agree... we're not assembling a team to score as many points as possible... we want one that will win. As good as Carlos Boozer is on offense, Chandler is that much better on defense... given the fact that we're bringing the most talented scorers in the world already (Lebron, Kobe, Wade, et al...) I think leaving Chandler off is shortsighted.


----------



## argusa (May 7, 2008)

I'm glad that I am not the only one to see that team USA is making the same mistakes they made before. They have plenty of scorers they don't need Wade. Chandler would have been a far better pick than Boozer just for his defense and positive attitude. And I agree with TM Miller was a great asset last summer. He hussled, hit 3s, and grabbed rebounds. I thought they were making ground last summer now it seems they have slid back down the hill.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

TM said:


> So Wade is completely healthy? According to Colangelo? Hm... I think the guy is a phenominal player, but for this team in this type of tournament, I wouldn't have minded at all to see him left off. I don't see anything unique that brings. Is that not accurate? So Redd over Miller, even after Miller went off last summer?


I am not the biggest redd fan in the world but there is no doubt he is a better player then Miller, besides Redd was crucial for Team USA last summer, i believe he was their third leading scorer behind Lebron and Kobe. Redd earned a spot on this team.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

roux2dope said:


> I am not the biggest redd fan in the world but there is no doubt he is a better player then Miller, besides Redd was crucial for Team USA last summer, i believe he was their third leading scorer behind Lebron and Kobe. Redd earned a spot on this team.


I like the Ramon Sessions avatar...


----------

